# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Kako vam se svidja "Svedska pusa"

## renata

tu je opis sa slikama: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=308&Show=2700

ali pitam pogotovo mame koje su ih uspjele probati. nemamo ih dugo pa ih nece biti puno  :Grin:  

ideja je bila da pelena bude sto jednostavnija, time i jeftinija, da ne zulja, da se brzo susi...  a opet da je kompletna fitted pelena koja moze biti na djetetu sama za sebe, da joj ne treba dodavati kopce, uloske i slicno.
pa javite kako se vama cini!


ja imam prilicno iskustvo s onim starim svedskim i tetrama (jel mozete zamisliti vrijeme kad se po pampersice islo cak i u austriju i nisu ih sve mame mogle priustiti i jos je dosta beba bilo u platnenima?  :Wink:  )
i iz tog mog iskustva mi je cvrsto i brzo vezanje svedske ostalo u glavi tj. rukama, ko voznja bicikla.
tak da kuzim da se moze ciniti nespretno ili labavo, ali mislim da je stvar u praksi.

----------


## vještičica

Nisam isprobala ove, ali se ideja čini odlična. 
Povijala sam šmizlu u tetre i švedsku dok nije dorasla do fitted sa čičkom (cca 3 mj.) i definitivno mi je "vezanje u rukama"  :Wink:  
Sasvim sigurno se nikad nije uspjela izmigoljiti iz njih. 
Jedina nevolja sa švedskim pelenama je da ih nije bilo u veličini većoj od 74 (a i te su se beskrajno skupile nakon prvog pranja, pa su bile max 68  :Rolling Eyes: ). Stoga se nadam da ste tome nekako doskočile  :Smile:

----------


## anamar

ove pelene sjajno izgledaju.
meni je švedska zakon za malu bebu. ja sam ih koristila do 5 mjeseca u kombinaciji s tetrom.

----------


## Bubica

super je švedska pusa, ja sam se odusevila... Jednostavna, brzo se susi (sto je meni jako vazno). Puno su kompaktnije od obisnih svedjanki, bas, onako, lijepo sjednu na tijelo...
U vezivanju nisam bas spretna, posebice sto moja frajla ima 10 kila, zato su mi puno jednostavnije one koje vezice imaju sasivene odostraga.

----------


## Lutonjica

meni se isto jako sviđa - lako se pere (kakica ne ostavlja flekove), brrrrrrzo se suši, a meka je i nakon dosta pranja (ne koristim sušilicu)

jedino nisam baš vješta u vezanju, odnosno ne znam ju dobro zategnuti, pa mom skoro dvogodišnjem djetetu smeta što je premlohava   :Laughing:  

vještičice, ove švedske su baš velike, nema šanse da budu nekom premale (mogu biti eventualno prevelike  :/  )

----------


## Elinor

Super izgledaju, isprobat ću sa drugom bebom!  :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

Vaaaaaaau, meni se ovo čini kao sjajna ideja  :D

----------


## martinaP

Meni nije sasvim jasno. Može li se ta pelena koristiti kao fitted? Znači sa coverom?   :Embarassed:

----------


## Lutonjica

da, ja ju tako koristim

----------


## pomikaki

baš su fora!

----------


## livac

nisam probala pusu, al koristila sam švedsku + tetra pelenu ili švedsku + uložak od flanela (pa to izgleda kao švedska pusa). to mi se puno više sviđa od fitted pelena jer nema gumice oko nogica koje žuljaju ili drukere i čičak koji isto tako mogu nažuljati, a mogu se jednostavno namjestiti i brže se suše.

----------


## Palonkica

Imamo dvije, ali nespretne su nam. Svaka čast za ideju, materijal, kroj, sušenje... sve 5! Ali dok ga svežem prođe sto godina. Pa mi je prelabavo... pa uha ispadnu... pa idem ispočetka... i tak. Zgodna ideja, ali nisu nam najdraže.  :/

----------


## Bubica

zato su meni draze one koje vezice imaju prisijene na ledja, a cak i ove druge okrenem tako (dakle, naopacke). Ja nikako ne mogu svezati klasicnu svedsku pelenu, pusu mi je puno lakse jer je deblji materijal.

----------


## Poslid

Meni su fantastične (vidjela sam ih u živo). Tako su mekane   :Smile:  

A ja sam (kad mi je R nosila pelene) bila jako zadovoljna s "običnim" pelenama zbog lakšeg sušenja. A mogu se i bolje podesiti na bebu.

----------


## Poslid

Meni su fantastične (vidjela sam ih u živo). Tako su mekane   :Smile:  

A ja sam (kad mi je R nosila pelene) bila jako zadovoljna s "običnim" pelenama zbog lakšeg sušenja. A mogu se i bolje podesiti na bebu.

----------


## MarikaPika

Slatko.....retro.....još da su u bojama....

----------


## Mima

vidjela sam ih u subotu u onom dućanu u Tkalčičevoj koji je nekad bio Kamaris, ne znam da li je još uvijek. Stvarno su jako lijepe; i druge Rodine pelene koje sam tamo vidjela su mi se svidjele, ali ove švedske posebno.

----------

